# Kamerazugriff eclipse auf Samsung Tab



## Tonikum (2. Mrz 2014)

Hi,
Ich entwickelt gerade eine App mit Java und der eclipse adt Version. Dabei würde ich gerne später auf das kamerabild meines Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.0 zugreifen. Jedoch kenn ich keine dafür benutzbaren Bibliotheken. Wichtig wäre ein kamerazugriff auf ein einzelnes Foto eines Frames. Dort will ich aufgrund der x und y Koordinate des Bildes auf den farbwert des pixelwertes in dem Frame zugreifen. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------

